# Blade Runner 2049: Erster Trailer - Harrison Ford jagt wieder Replikanten



## Darkmoon76 (19. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade Runner 2049: Erster Trailer - Harrison Ford jagt wieder Replikanten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Blade Runner 2049: Erster Trailer - Harrison Ford jagt wieder Replikanten


----------



## Phone (19. Dezember 2016)

Trailer sieht gut aus aber leider muss ich für mich sagen das Ich Balde Runner unendlich langweilig fand und auch das zweite mal als ich ihn mir angeschaut habe fragte ich mich wo nun das besondere  an dem Film ist....


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. Dezember 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Trailer sieht gut aus aber leider muss ich für mich sagen das Ich Balde Runner unendlich langweilig fand und auch das zweite mal als ich ihn mir angeschaut habe fragte ich mich wo nun das besondere  an dem Film ist....



Ich fand ihn ziemlich gut. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt extrem skeptisch was das Sequel angeht, aber wir werden sehen. Gosling kann ja was und Ford ist für mich eh über Zweifel erhaben 

Kann das "Langweilige" zwar nicht nachvollziehen, aber dennoch verstehen, dass der erste nicht jedermanns Sache ist.


----------



## Pherim (19. Dezember 2016)

Jeder, wie er's mag. Für mich ist Blade Runner einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme, vielleicht sogar DER absolute. Aber was die Fortsetzung angeht, mal abwarten. Täusche ich mich oder sieht Ford besser aus als in Star Wars: Episode 7?



Spoiler



Und bedeutet, dass er noch lebt und gealtert ist, dass er jetzt definitiv kein Replikant ist?


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Dezember 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Gosling kann ja was


Ich fand den immer recht talentfrei. Genau wie Jessica Biel. Aber das ist wohl Ansichtssache.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich liebe Blade Runner 
Dementsprechend skeptisch war ich bei der Ankündigung. Aber Ford und Gosling passen in dem Teaser extrem gut finde ich...Atmosphäre auch top.
Und das was mich am meisten überzeugt: Denis Villeneuve. Alle Filme, die ich bisher von dem Mann gesehen habe waren absolut top. Sicario, Prisoners, Arrival, Enemy - alle extrem gut 
Ich bin mal vorsichtig optimistisch.


----------



## Davki90 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich bekomme schon wieder Gänsehaut! Cyberpunk 2077 Teaser lässt grüssen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2016)

Ford-Fans sollten aber darauf gefasst sein dass seine Rolle im Sequel ziemlich klein ausfallen wird.

"Blade Runner 2049": Harrison Fords Rolle im Sequel fällt wohl nur sehr klein aus - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (19. Dezember 2016)

Pro: Ich sehe Harrison Ford auch heute noch gerne, er ist schon ein übderdurchschnittlich guter Schauspieler mit einem gewissen Charisma.

Con: Eine Legende wir zerstört - der Trailer läßt billige Reminiszenzen ans Original erkennen. Das mag ich überhaupt nicht. Im übrigen basierte der Originalfilm auf einer Kurzgeschichte - es soll also nur wieder mal die "Marke" gemolken werden.


----------



## Pherim (19. Dezember 2016)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Con: Eine Legende wir zerstört - der Trailer läßt billige Reminiszenzen ans Original erkennen. Das mag ich überhaupt nicht. Im übrigen basierte der Originalfilm auf einer Kurzgeschichte - es soll also nur wieder mal die "Marke" gemolken werden.



Keine Kurzgeschichte. Ein doch recht komplexer 250-Seiten-Roman, der sich auch teilweise deutlich vom Film unterscheidet. Insofern kann die Fortsetzung daran schon mal nicht wirklich viel zerstören. Und das Original wird immer für sich stehen, daran würde zumindest für mich auch eine verkorkste Fortsetzung nichts ändern. Und da es sicherlich bessere Marken zu melken gibt als ein 35 Jahre alter Sci-Fi-Film, der dem jüngeren Publikum vielleicht nicht mal bekannt ist, hoffe ich einfach mal, dass die Beteiligten es sich zumindest zum Ziel gemacht haben, eine würdige Fortsetzung zu schaffen. Ob es gelingt, muss man natürlich abwarten. Und Reminiszenzen müssen ja nichts schlechtes sein.

Ürbigens lese ich gerade, dass es bereits literarische Fortsetzungen gibt, die sich sogar mehr auf den Film beziehen als den Ursprungsroman. Geschrieben von einem mit Philip K. Dick befreundeten Autor nach dessen Tod. Aber keine Ahnung, ob die gut sind und ob sich der neue Film in irgendeiner Form daran orientiert.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. Dezember 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand den immer recht talentfrei. Genau wie Jessica Biel. Aber das ist wohl Ansichtssache.



Mh nicht unbedingt, als talentfrei würde ich iohn keinesfalls bezeichnen. Ob einem das gefällt, was er spielt oder was er als Rollen annimmt, DAS ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## Cicero (20. Dezember 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Jeder, wie er's mag. Für mich ist Blade Runner einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme, vielleicht sogar DER absolute. Aber was die Fortsetzung angeht, mal abwarten. Täusche ich mich oder sieht Ford besser aus als in Star Wars: Episode 7?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Spoiler: Ich befürchte, dass diese Frage im neuen Teil gar keine Rolle spielen wird. 


32


----------



## Vordack (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich freue mich wirklich auf diesen Film. Blade Runner war mMn ziemlich gut; ich bin aber absoluter H. Ford Fan und freue mich ihn noch einmal zu sehen - bei Ep 7 war sein Auftritt ja etwas "kurz".


----------



## Phone (20. Dezember 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand den immer recht talentfrei. Genau wie Jessica Biel. Aber das ist wohl Ansichtssache.


Drive mit ihm war richtig gut!


----------



## Sanador (23. Dezember 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Jeder, wie er's mag. Für mich ist Blade Runner einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme, vielleicht sogar DER absolute. Aber was die Fortsetzung angeht, mal abwarten. Täusche ich mich oder sieht Ford besser aus als in Star Wars: Episode 7?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, sie haben damit das große Mysterium und das gewollt offene Ende des Vorgängers zerstört.

Beeindruckend! Der Film wurde nicht einmal veröffentlicht und hat schon jetzt das Franchise ruiniert.


----------

